# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) >  बड़े काम का गूगल चैनल***

## Black Pearl

पिछला सूत्र गूगल सेटिंग पर बनाया था  “GOOGLE मे खोजें XXX मसाला”
उसे पसंद किया गया। उससे प्रेरित होकर एक और जानकारी देना चाहूँगा।
वैसे ये भी काफी लोगों को पता होगा, लेकिन जिसे पता नहीं है आशा करता हूँ उसके लिए ये उपयोगी साबित होगा। 

तो दोस्तो आइये जानते हैं गूगल चैनल के बारे में।

----------


## Black Pearl

*क्या ये सोच रहे हैं कि गूगल का टीवी चैनल आने वाला है?
जी नहीं अभी तक तो ऐसा नहीं है, हाँ भविष्य का कुछ कहा नहीं जा सकता है।  
तो चलिये आप को बता दूँ कि क्या है गूगल चैनल?

असल मे गूगल एसएमएस चैनल गूगल की एक सुविधा है जिसमे आप अपने काम की जानकारी वाले एसएमएस प्राप्त कर सकते हैं वो भी बिलकुल फ्री।
जैसे क्रिकेट स्कोर, न्यूज़, जोक्स और भी बहुत कुछ। 
तो आइये सुरू करें। 
*

----------


## Black Pearl

सबसे पहले इस लिंक पर जाएँ http://labs.google.co.in/smschannels/browse या फिर आप Google पर Google Channel लिखकर सर्च कर सकते हैं।



अब अपने जी मेल अकाउंट से लोग इन करें।

----------


## Black Pearl

अब आपके सामने ऐसी विंडो आएगी।



इस पर अपना मोबाइल NO. डालें और “Send Verification Code” पर क्लिक करें।

----------


## Black Pearl

अब आपको आपने मोबाइल पर एक कोड प्राप्त होगा। उसे आप यहाँ डाले और “F*inish Setup”* पर क्लिक करें।

----------


## Black Pearl

बस अब आपको जिस प्रकार के एसएमएस प्राप्त करने हैं। उस चैनल को* “Subscrib”* कर लें।

----------


## Black Pearl

बस अब कुछ ही समय मे आपको अपने काम के एसएमएस मिलने सुरू हो जाएंगे। 
और हाँ अगर एसएमएस नहीं चाहिए तो नंबर रिमूव कर दें। इस तरह- 


इसमे अपने अनुसार सेटिंग कर सकते हैं।

----------


## Black Pearl

*आप अपना एसएमएस चैनल भी बना सकते हैं यहाँ से-*

----------


## Black Pearl

इसे पूरा भरें और channel creat कर लें।



धन्यवाद

----------


## Chandrshekhar

बहुत उपयोगी जानकारी है आपको धन्यवाद.....

----------


## Mr. laddi

*भाई ये फ्री है क्या ??????????
बाद में पता चले की फोन का बेलेंस खतम हो गया 
एक बात और ये इटली में काम करेगा क्या ??????????*

----------


## Dark Rider

बहुत खूब संदीप जी तुस्सी छा गए

----------


## Black Pearl

> *भाई ये फ्री है क्या ??????????
> बाद में पता चले की फोन का बेलेंस खतम हो गया 
> एक बात और ये इटली में काम करेगा क्या ??????????*


laddi जी भारत मे ये सुविधा बिलकुल फ्री है। गूगल की लगभग सभी सुविधाएं फ्री ही हैं। आप इटली मे भी GOOGLE CHANNEL लिखकर सर्च कर सकते हैं। धन्यवाद।

----------


## Black Pearl

> बहुत खूब संदीप जी तुस्सी छा गए


नियामक जी आपके सूत्र मे आने से सूत्र की सार्थकता सिद्ध हुई। आपके सूत्र मे आने से मुझे बहुत खुशी होती है। लाडडी जी और चन्दन जी का भी सूत्र भ्रमण के लिए धन्यवाद।

----------


## The Master

अरे वा ! गुगल पर आपका एक और सुत्र बहोत अच्छे . 


:mango::banana::cherries:

----------


## sanjeetspice

दोस्तों आप मुझे 

डिस्कवरी चन्नल 

गोग्रफ्य चन्नल 

का लिंक दे सकते है

----------


## Nisha.Patel

अच्छा  सूत्र हे संदीप जी जानकारी के लिए धन्यवाद

----------


## honymoon

ड़े काम का गूगल चैनल है।

----------


## gopu

बिलकुल नयी और उपयोगी जानकारी के लिए धन्यवाद मित्र 
रेपो स्वीकार करें ++++++

----------


## Mr. laddi

*नहीं ये इटली में काम नहीं करता क्योंकि फ़ोन नंबर के लिए कंट्री कोड की आप्शन में सिर्फ इंडिया ही है*

----------


## jai 123

गूगल के नए नए उपयोग  हम सालो से गूगल इस्तेमाल करते है फिर भी हमें इसकी पूरी जानकारी नहीं होती    आशा  है  इसी प्रकार नेट की रोचक जानकारी मिलते रहेगी !

----------


## Krish13

बहुत अच्छे संदीप जी कमाल की जानकारी है 
आपके खुरापाती दिमाग को सलाम करता हूँ
अच्छे सूत्र के लिये ++रेपो स्वीकार करो

----------


## Black Pearl

> *नहीं ये इटली में काम नहीं करता क्योंकि फ़ोन नंबर के लिए कंट्री कोड की आप्शन में सिर्फ इंडिया ही है*





> अच्छा  सूत्र हे संदीप जी जानकारी के लिए धन्यवाद





> ड़े काम का गूगल चैनल है।





> बिलकुल नयी और उपयोगी जानकारी के लिए धन्यवाद मित्र 
> रेपो स्वीकार करें ++++++





> बहुत अच्छे संदीप जी कमाल की जानकारी है 
> आपके खुरापाती दिमाग को सलाम करता हूँ
> अच्छे सूत्र के लिये ++रेपो स्वीकार करो





> अरे वा ! गुगल पर आपका एक और सुत्र बहोत अच्छे . 
> 
> 
> :mango::banana::cherries:


आप सभी का सूत्र भ्रमण और उत्साह वर्धन के लिए हार्दिक धन्यवाद। 

और ये खास तौर पर "द मास्टर" जी के लिए।

----------


## stylistrokey

इस महत्वपूर्ण जानकारी के लिए बहुत बहुत बहुत शुक्रिया

----------


## rocky1186

badiya hai...dhanyvad

----------


## Black Pearl

Google की एक सुविधा है goo.gl

इसकी सहायता से आप किसी url या वेब address को छोटा का सकते हैं। 



यहाँ आप अपना वेब एड्रैस कॉपी पेस्ट करें, अब सामने आपका छोटा वेब एड्रैस होगा।

----------


## Black Pearl

इसका फायदा तब होता है जब आपको कोई वेब एड्रैस sms के द्वारा भेजना होता है। इससे आप बड़ा एड्रैस टाइप करने से बच जाते हैं। या फिर जहां पर आप ज्यादा शब्द नहीं लिख सकते हैं वहाँ पर आप एड्रैस को छोटा कर के लिख सकते हैं। 

गूगल के अलावा कुछ अन्य वेबसाइट भी इस सुविधा को दे रही हैं।

----------


## nitin

बहोत उम्दा जानकारी मित्र, गूगल के बारे में और भी बताये मित्र

----------


## shivharebetul

बहुत खुब____________
   बधाई

----------


## The Master

> आप सभी का सूत्र भ्रमण और उत्साह वर्धन के लिए हार्दिक धन्यवाद। 
> 
> और ये खास तौर पर "द मास्टर" जी के लिए।



इसके लिए आपका शुक्रिया जी ।

:mango::banana::cherries:

----------


## franky

mane ye service activate kar rakhi h...
bt isme msg sending ki 1 limit h...
kya vo hat sakti h...
shukriya.

----------


## Dr.Ashusingh

jaha tk limit ki baat hai...
to aap isme jayada se jayada 15 चैनल join ker skte hai
vaise to google pahle se aapko 10 message roz ki setting deta hai
10 message me prob ye hoti he ki maan lo sabhi channel ne message send kiye to aapko sirf 10 hi milenge.....our auger kisi channel ne 2-3 ker diya to bhi kul mila ker 10 message hi milenge
per aap is 10 message ki limit ko badha bhi sakte hai
aap google sms channel ke page me *setting* per click kijiye.....jo page me uper  hota hai...ab vaha se *aap message ki limit ko badha sakte hai* our apna time bhi set ker sakte hai ki aapko kis time message chahiye...

hindi me na likhne ke liye niyamko se tahe dil se chama chahta hu........
hindi me na likh pane ki vajah se mai yaha online hone ke baad bhi aap sab se dur hu....per dont worry we are family ...
ok ha ye google sms channel bahut mast servise mai mughe use kerte huye 4-5 saal ho gaya..
its realy great.......

----------


## Dr.Ashusingh

auger aap google per Pacman game khelna chahe to is per click kare
http://www.google.com/pacman/

----------


## Dr.Ashusingh

http://www.google.co.in/logos/ ye bhi mast hai///

----------

